# Sleeping Habits



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

My hedgehog, spiky, always sleeping and I didnt feel him at night if he runs in his cage. Is this a usual behavior of a Hedgehog? 

FYI: Spiky was with me for almost 1 week and 4 days..


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

How old is he? 

What's the temperature in his cage"
Do you have a lighting schedule?

Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2014)

Momlady im hir in the Philippines and its a tropical country and right now were are approaching to summer period. What do u mean by lighting schedule? He is now 5 to 6 months old already. I noticed today when I check Spiky the fleece and the beedings is not in proper place. Yes he drinks and eats properly.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgies need 12-14 hours of light every day. 

Please check the cage set up and care stickies for more information.


----------

